# la noia



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2008)

“_Ebbi modo di osservarla con una certa attenzione, se non altro perchè mi accorsi quasi subito che lei osservava me. Sempre vestita da ballerinetta secondo la moda del momento, con una leggera camicetta sbuffante e una gonna molto corta e ampia che pareva sostenuta da una crinolina, ella dava l' idea di un fiore capovolto, dalla corolla sbilenca e oscillante, che andasse in giro camminando sopra i pistilli. Il volto l' aveva rotondo, da bambina ; ma una bambina cresciuta troppo in fretta e iniziata troppo presto alle esperienze muliebri. Era pallida, con un' ombra leggera sotto gli zigomi che faceva parere smunte le guance, e una folta capigliatura bruna e crespa tutto intorno il viso. La bocca piccola, di forma ed espressione infantile, faceva pensare ad un bocciolo avvizzito precocemente sul ramo, senza aprirsi; ed era segnata agli angoli da due rughe sottili che mi colpirono in maniera particolare, per il senso di aridità intensa che ne emanava. Infine gli occhi, la sua cosa più bella, grandi e oscuri, anch' essi di forma infantile sotto una forma un po' sporgente, avevano uno sguardo senza innocenza, indefinibilmente distante, indiretto e incerto”._


----------



## ranatan (28 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> “_Ebbi modo di osservarla con una certa attenzione, se non altro perchè mi accorsi quasi subito che lei osservava me. Sempre vestita da ballerinetta secondo la moda del momento, con una leggera camicetta sbuffante e una gonna molto corta e ampia che pareva sostenuta da una crinolina, ella dava l' idea di un fiore capovolto, dalla corolla sbilenca e oscillante, che andasse in giro camminando sopra i pistilli. Il volto l' aveva rotondo, da bambina ; ma una bambina cresciuta troppo in fretta e iniziata troppo presto alle esperienze muliebri. Era pallida, con un' ombra leggera sotto gli zigomi che faceva parere smunte le guance, e una folta capigliatura bruna e crespa tutto intorno il viso. La bocca piccola, di forma ed espressione infantile, faceva pensare ad un bocciolo avvizzito precocemente sul ramo, senza aprirsi; ed era segnata agli angoli da due rughe sottili che mi colpirono in maniera particolare, per il senso di aridità intensa che ne emanava. Infine gli occhi, la sua cosa più bella, grandi e oscuri, anch' essi di forma infantile sotto una forma un po' sporgente, avevano uno sguardo senza innocenza, indefinibilmente distante, indiretto e incerto”._


Bel libro....particolare.
Mi è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Maggio 2008)

verso i ventanni ho cominciato a leggere gran parte dei suoi libri:
agostino,gli indifferenti , io e lui, la romana....e quello che mi colpisce è il fatto che rileggendoli ora le atmosfere le sento completamente diverse da allora.
ma forse questo succede con tutti i testi


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Maggio 2008)

a me Moravia ha sempre messo tristezza..non mi piace affatto.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2008)

avevo scritto "l'indifferenza"

si....e gli annoiati .come la simone de bevoir .
questa sezione culturale ....mi è ostile 


anche la Maraini e la Morante mi piacciono...mentre l'ultima delle sue donne ...la carmen mi fa venire l'orzaiolo


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

devi guardare il buco della bottiglia d'olio piena .
funziona.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2008)

grazie.lo immaginavo ma non osavo
a buon rendere









di semi  o di oliva?


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> grazie.lo immaginavo ma non osavo
> a buon rendere
> 
> 
> ...


figurati, se non ci si aiuta tra amiche.
extra vergine


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2008)

non so come farei senza di te con tutti questi orzaioli che mi ritrovo.
anche se ho appena provato ed ora ho pure un occhio nero per l'irruenza con la quale ho portato la bottiglia all'occhio


dovevo forse fare il contrario?


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non so come farei senza di te con tutti questi orzaioli che mi ritrovo.
> anche se ho appena provato ed ora ho pure un occhio nero per l'irruenza con la quale ho portato la bottiglia all'occhio
> 
> 
> dovevo forse fare il contrario?


 
l'orzaiolo è una brutta bestia.
devi smetterla di farti del male.
datti delle attenuanti. sii comprensiva.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2008)

grazie per la tua comprensione
che donna sei!


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

figurati che io non dico bugie
ma mancate verità
e t'ho detto tutto


----------

